# Video: Nothing Sticks like a quattro. Audi Marketing at the Toronto Film Festival



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks to ForgeMotorsport on Twitter we've found this cool video from Audi Canada showing some spontaneous marketing they did at the Toronto film festival. Through creative use of a truck load of Minichamps model cars and some magnets Audi was able to take over the nearby streets in one very different way.


----------



## toobigtofail (Jun 26, 2009)

That was great. A simple idea, yet clever.


----------



## woyaodixingfu (Sep 21, 2010)

good idea.
Hammer Crusher,Trituradoras de piedra,Trituradora de mandíbula,grinder mill,Lavadora de arena,Trituradora de martillo,stone crusher,ball mill,jaw crusher


----------



## maomao123 (Feb 11, 2012)

http://www.chinahongji.com
http://www.crusher.so
http://www.crusherscrusher.com
http://www.crusher.so/product/rotary-dryer.html
http://www.crusher.so/product/ball-mill.html

http://www.crusher.so/product/mobile-jaw-crusher.html
http://www.crusher.so/product/mobile-impact-crusher.html
http://www.crusher.so/product/tracked-mobile-crusher.html
http://www.crusher.so/product/mobile-cone-crusher.html
http://www.crusher.so/product/sand-making-machine.html
http://www.crusher.so/product/vertical-shaft-crusher.html
http://www.crusher.so/product/high-effective-impact-fine-crusher.html:)


----------

